# Mid



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

Greetings Haunt Enthusiasts,

With the New Year comes the planning and preparation for the 2005 Midwest Haunters Convention. This year's event will be held the weekend of July 22-24 in Worthington (Columbus), Ohio. The MHC will be taking over the entire meeting facilities of the Radisson Hotel Worthington. The Radisson is located at 7007 N. High Street in Worthington which is on the North side of Columbus.

The seminar lineup is currently being finalized. Once that process is complete, we will open up the registration process. Please check back here or our website for updates and details at www.midwesthauntersconvention.com.

Vendor registration is occurring now and for those interested, you will find that the MHC is one of the best values in the industry for your business.

We also have a limited number of high-visibility sponsorship opportunities available for any vendor interested. For more information about these and/or the vendor spaces please contact Barry Schieferstein at 614-361-1466 or via email to [email protected].

We look forward to seeing many of you again this year and meeting many more of you as well.

Thank you for you consideration,
Barry Schieferstein


----------

